

Inspiritas - a free Bootstrap theme by Ripple - littke
http://littke.com/2012/11/06/inspiritas-bootstrap-theme-by-ripple.html

======
hayksaakian
Somewhat misleading, highcharts is only barely free, any use with a profit
motive requires the paid license.

The other parts are pretty though.

~~~
littke
Thanks.

I've mentioned this in the code: [https://github.com/littke/inspiritas-
bootstrap/blob/master/j...](https://github.com/littke/inspiritas-
bootstrap/blob/master/js/inspiritas.js#L27)

I'll clarify it in the blog post.

~~~
deweerdt
There's a typo: the code you pointed to says Highcarts.com, it should read
Highc_h_arts.com

~~~
littke
thanks, fixed

------
prezjordan
Non-designer here - I've _never_ been able to get gradients right (the ones on
the buttons, headers, etc). Is there a comprehensive guide to crafting this
look?

~~~
ricardobeat
Take a look at these for inspiration: <http://hellohappy.org/css3-buttons/>

The basics: choose a color, lighten it 5-10% for the top, darken it 10% for
bottom, add a little saturation to the darker color. Dark (but not black) text
with a `0 1px 0 rgba(255,255,255,.75)` shadow.

~~~
detst
I found it amusing that a recent blog post of the creator of those buttons has
the quote:

    
    
      I believe 'a science of design' to be an impossible and indeed misleading goal.
      — Fred Brooks

------
pault
Pay attention folks, _this_ is how you use bootstrap.

~~~
detst
Care to elaborate? I love Bootstrap but I look at this and see a design whose
creator probably didn't see much benefit to using Bootstrap beyond being part
of the Bootstrap ecosystem (i.e. they can clearly create a great design with
or without Bootstrap).

~~~
pault
Well, just because you can roll your own javascript library doesn't mean it's
always the most effective way to build a website. What I like about this
specifically is: it extends and overrides bootstrap, which makes it forward-
compatible, and it does a great job of creating a very distinctive UI while
retaining standard bootstrap DOM structure, so (in theory) you can just drop
it into your existing bootstrap site and nothing will break.

Everything else I've seen so far re: skinning bootstrap has been very
underwhelming. Tweaking the default color variables just isn't enough.

~~~
andrewcross
Agreed. I love bootstrap's structure and formatting, but am hesitant to use it
anymore since it gives off a "weekend side-project" vibe instead of "serious
company".

Themes like these that change the appearance without changing the structure
are awesome. Most bootstrap themes are just color modifications to the
standard bootstrap. Inspiritas actually looks and feels completely new, which
makes it useful. Kudos to Jonatan.

------
kfk
Great work. Just wondering if you tested on IE<9? On IE8 does not look very
good.

------
Kiro
What's with the dashboards on all these Bootstrap themes?

------
duiker101
Are we going to get submerged with bootstrap/wordpress/else themes? I
understand you want to show it off and that it is development/design/"hacker"
related, but I also think that there are more appropriate places to receive
the feedback you are looking for and to get in touch with the correct
audience. I know that a lot of people show their products to HN and often get
a good feedback but I would prefer if it was a new product or something more
interesting.

~~~
andybak
At the moment we are far from swamped with Bootstrap themes. They are fairly
relevant to my interests at the moment and I'm happy to see at least a few
more before I start complaining.

I'd be happy to see a few less U.S. startup culture-related posts but I never
vote them up so I suggest you do the same in cases like this.

~~~
ludicast
I agree. I wish you could filter startup porn (and job ads) out of HN.

But bootstrap is great for hackers who don't have design help so it really is
"Hacker News".

~~~
hnriot
The show and ask HN posts are extremely simple to speed read over. Just as in
any other aspect of your life you don't have to read everything in front of
you. Just learn to skim and cherry pick your articles.

